# Tsaghkadzor, Armenia



## Rafael Hostel (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey everyone 
I would like to inform you that there's actually a good place, here in Armenia for snowboarding, named Tsaghkadzor. For the ones who want to visit it, check what kind of place it is I offer to stay at our hostel which is in Yerevan city. Well yes, it's not in Tsaghkadzor but believe me it will cost you much more cheaper than if you stay at any other hotel in Tsaghkadzor. Compare yourself, hotel costs around 80 dollars per night, hostel-14 dollars, and on the transport you'll spend not much money(we provide that service). It will take up to 40 minutes drive from the hostel to Tsaghkadzor. And except all these at 5:00 pm the resort closes and there's actually nothing to do there. In that case you'll return to Yerevan and have fun at the city. Umm.... if you need more information just make me know.
Ps Btw the highest peak is mountin Teghenis(2851m)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Though this is slightly spammish I'll let it slide. I've heard of stuff in Armenia. You should grace this thread with pictures of your hostel and pictures of the snowboarding that is offered.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd also like to see pictures. Maybe links to your hostel and the mountain?


----------



## Rafael Hostel (Nov 1, 2011)

These are the links of the hostel and the resort, you may find the pictures and other information there.
Rafael Guest House - Yerevan Hostel, Armenia Hostel, Yerevan Hotel, Armenia Hotel
Tsakhkadzor ::

Ps Sorry for late reply.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, your place looks pretty nice! How about some links for the local ski areas or pictures from the backcountry spots? Some of us (namely me) don't really care for riding lifts, preferring to hike to our adventures.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I think your clock for New York is one hour slow. 

Unless that is not accounting for DST?


----------



## Rafael Hostel (Nov 1, 2011)

These are the ones I've managed to find, I just hope this is what you wanted to see.....or am I wrong? 



































And that awful mistake of the clock  ...we'll try to correct it as soon as it's possible.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep! That is what we are looking for. What is the name of the ski area?


----------



## Rafael Hostel (Nov 1, 2011)

I've posted pictures of mountain Teghenis. There are 4 tracks and on the two of the pictures it's the fourth one. On the rest it's the bottom and the top of the mountain. So there's actually no name, just four tracks.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

How is the night life? Food, dancing, women? What are the police like there? Can you get stopped for nothing? Do the police speak english? When is the time that has the most snow? How much does it snow per month? Snowiest month?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I did a little more research and found this site.

Ski Armenia | The Undiscovered Winter Destination

Looks like it's just a fledgling industry. Which has it's pros and cons. They describe it as a "continental" climate which leads me to believe the snow pack is going to be like Colorado or maybe Utah. Overall, for backcountry riding, I'd probably call it scary. Not so sure of the terrain and how well b/c riding can be managed there. Pretty interesting. I am going to try to dig some more as my interest has been piqued by this thread. Don't know if I'll ever go, but it's fun to look at.


----------



## Rafael Hostel (Nov 1, 2011)

@ Sick-Pow Night life....well it depends on the way you like to spend it....clubs, pubs, etc..I know couple of places where you can dance and spend good time.
Food..food is ok. I just don't want to estimate, I may say it's really good but I may be wrong as you might not like it.
The police...hmmm, they won't actually say anything if you behave yourself in a normal way, in short they won't stop you for nothing. And no, they don't speak english, of course there may be exceptions  In Armenia majority of people doesn't speak english, but I can't say the same about russian 
Snow...the best time for snow approximately starts on december and lasts til mid-march. The snowiest month is january.

@ killclimbz We hope someday you'll come


----------



## Rafael Hostel (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey everybody,
The resort in Tsaghkadzor is already open, so why won't you come and visit it?????


----------



## Madraoulas (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll be in Armenia 31/12/2011-9/1/2012.I want to visit Tsaghkadzor for snowboard.

Tosay is 22/12..is there any snow at the pists?..Are the pists open fos ski/snowboard?

Thank u


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Sick-Pow said:


> How is the night life? Food, dancing, *women*? What are the police like there? Can you get stopped for nothing? Do the police speak english? When is the time that has the most snow? How much does it snow per month? Snowiest month?



I hear they are Armenian  Why would you ask that unless you are some kind of man whore or looking for one.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Rofl^:thumbsup:


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> I hear they are Armenian  Why would you ask that unless you are some kind of man whore or looking for one.


Maybe he is, so what? What are you his mom or something?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I think the place looks awesome. If I did an international trip I think it'd be far funner to go to a more out of the way place. Part of the fun is the exploration.


----------



## Rafael Hostel (Nov 1, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> I think the place looks awesome. If I did an international trip I think it'd be far funner to go to a more out of the way place. Part of the fun is the exploration.


 You are always welcome.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

I've always wanted to snowboard at a place that could be confused with the title of Dimmu Borgir's next album.


----------



## Rafael Hostel (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmmm....is it Armenia or Tsaghkadzor that you confuse with the title of the album?


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Rafael Hostel said:


> Hmmm....is it Armenia or Tsaghkadzor that you confuse with the title of the album?


Actually it sounds more like they added a new member to the group. 

Dødheimsgard
Nagash
Secthdamon
Tjodalv
Tsaghkadzor


----------



## Rafael Hostel (Nov 1, 2011)

It's an armenian word. I guess it's hard for you to pronounce it and also maybe it sounds a little strange.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Well the way I am pronouncing it sounds baller. I live in Japan so I hear a bunch of funny sounding words all the time.


----------



## Rafael Hostel (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsaghkadzor means Tsaghikneri dzor. In english it will be "canyon of flowers".

Nooo, armenian sounds a lot different than japanese


----------

